# Beans



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Outlook for beans sounds good and wheat is holding much promise with most intending to plant corn. In other words, grains look good again.....much better than just a few short years ago.









http://www.agweb.com/article/crops_suggest_exciting_bean_market_/

Regards, Mike


----------

